# Over heating on SR20DE with turbo?



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i have a 200Sx with the SR20DE engine, i want to put a turbo in, but i am afraid that the engine with over heat, is there a better eninge out there that is less likely to overheat?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

there is ppl out there that turbo the de with no over heating problem... if ur that affraid of overheating then just get the fluidyne radiator.. or swap to a det and have ur de as a spair....

fredo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are bigger things to be concerned with than overheating


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

like?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want to turbo the SR20 do it. there is hardly a motor better suited. The stock radiator is OK for street driving but if you are going to road race the car you will want to upgrade the radiator. There are minor things like water wetter, thermostat, and radiator cap that can all help the stock cooling system. 

If this is your first question and concern you definately need to research the SR20 and turbocharging more thoroughly.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

in which way


by the way i wanna thank all you guys and your input


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

there is a few write ups on turboing the DE just search on the forums..BTW no prob thats wut the boards are for..

fredo


----------

